# Advice for new puppy feeding



## EJBB8790 (Apr 10, 2012)

We just got our 1st german shepherd puppy yesterday, she is almost 11 weeks old. We have her on purina pro plan all stage which is what the breeder was feeding her. She doesnt seem to really want to eat it much any suggestions?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The first few days are very stressful which is probably why she's not eating much, she won't starve herself so don't worry too much about it


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you have to take your pup to the Vet within
24 hours or 48 hours or whatever the time is for a
check up? talk to your Vet about her eating. it could be
attributed to leaving the litter, new enviroment or maybe
she doesn't like Purina. it had to switch my dogs food several
times before i found one that he likes. good luck with the
new pup.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> do you have to take your pup to the Vet within
> 24 hours or 48 hours or whatever the time is for a
> check up? talk to your Vet about her eating. it could be
> attributed to leaving the litter, new enviroment or maybe
> ...


Listen to Doggiedad. He knows what he's talking about. Lol!... So does Shade x.x


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

can you show me where i don't know what i'm talking about regarding
what i said???




doggiedad said:


> do you have to take your pup to the Vet within
> 24 hours or 48 hours or whatever the time is for a
> check up? talk to your Vet about her eating. it could be
> attributed to leaving the litter, new enviroment or maybe
> ...





GsdLoverr729 said:


> Listen to Doggiedad. He knows what he's talking about. Lol!... So does Shade x.x


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> can you show me where i don't know what i'm talking about regarding
> what i said???


I said that you DO know what you're talking about. And I wasn't being sarcastic. I was serious...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry, the "Lol" made me think you were being sarcastic.



GsdLoverr729 said:


> Listen to Doggiedad. He knows what he's talking about. Lol!... So does Shade x.x[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> sorry, the "Lol" made me think you were being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EJBB8790 (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont have her next appt. set up yet with our vet. This is only our 3rd day with her but she has already had 1st and 2nd set of shots. The breeder mixed in a food called a taste of the wild with the purina...does anyone know where i can find that? Maybe the taste is just too plain for her and thats keeping her from eating it.


----------



## JennyC (Apr 12, 2012)

If she was eating the same food with the breeder, then I would imagine she is just a bit stressed with the change of home and missing her littermates. I wouldn't try different foods as this will just make her a fussy eater. She won't starve herself. I must admit that I think feeding dry food all the time must be boring for them.

Give her chews and treats in between. Fill a puppy Kong with treats, for example, or give her a marrow bone (great for cleaning her teeth). Once the marrow has been eaten, fill the empty bone with a meat paste or cream cheese - or both. There are lots of Kong recipes on the internet.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

EJBB8790 said:


> I dont have her next appt. set up yet with our vet. This is only our 3rd day with her but she has already had 1st and 2nd set of shots. The breeder mixed in a food called a taste of the wild with the purina...does anyone know where i can find that? Maybe the taste is just too plain for her and thats keeping her from eating it.


My bet is at this point she is a bit more interested in food? Day four. Im not a vet rusher, but i take all new kids in for a vet check. Its a requirement in most contracts if you received one and I think thats what doggiedad was referring to 48 hours. I would recommend setting that appointment.

Stress is my bet as to the lack of appetite. I always give my puppies one wet a day at early dinner. Mixing in a gravy mix and yogurt and such and still have seen them ignore it while they are getting adjusted, it happens. But it shouldnt go for more then a couple days.


----------



## EJBB8790 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice....update on Remy, we noticed she was licking herself alot and when i took her outside i noticed her urnie had gotten dark yellow almost orange, she was going to the bathroom every 20-30 mins she couldnt even hold her bladder in the house! I knew something was wrong i called the vet thinking she had a uti and took her in yesterday..come to find out we had only had her now 3 1/2 days and she had a REALLY bad uti! They tested her kidneys due to her not eating and how inflammed her bladder was...kidney levels were all normal, thank goodness...she is being treating with anitbotics and probiotics...so far taking them for a day and a 1/2 and i already see improvement, much more alert and playful. The vet suggested a bland diet for the next 5 days or so i am feeing her boiled chicken and rice and she is loving it! Thank goodness shes eating finally after 4 days!! Im am soo relieved and so happy that we realized something was wrong and got her treated before this got even worse, I am sad that i didnt know for a few days, this was most likely going on for a while before i got her the vet said. Well the uti explains alot not eating or having much energy, Im sure she will be a whole new pup in the next couple of days! Thank you all again


----------

